# German Shepherd... Dangerous breed?



## Jake71 (Feb 2, 2011)

Seriously?

I thought pitbulls were the new target?

Used to be Dobermans and Shepherds, then late 80's Rotts and pits... now just pits...

?

I was wondering why 3 small groups of people crossed the street before we got to them....

seriously?

German Shepherd is NOT a scary dog.... 

<confused>


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Sure they are..... so are poodles! LOL!!

I was walking Havoc at the park tonight and heard a mom scream at her kid "to look out for that dog" who was running in our general direction. My friend who was walking toward me with her mini schnauzer did not get the same warning. We went over to the tennis courts and trained for 45 minutes while the mom watched the "scary dog" as her kids played.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Not sure what world you're living in, but a GSD is definately a 'scarey' dog if you don't know it personally. Even being very familiar with the breed, I bet you still wouldn't put your arm through the open window of a parked car with a GSD in the cab.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Maybe they just had really bad allergies...

...but - to be serious - when I go for a walk with my daughter if I see someone on the sidewalk approaching with a dog - be it large or small - I will give the dog and handler a wide berth. It's just that I don't know the dog and more importantly I don't know the handler. 

That being said though I do think that people often see certain breeds as "dangerous" or violent breeds and so some people fear them. 

Dog Attack Deaths and Maimings, U.S. & Canada, September 1982 to June 25, 2010 - By Clifton Merritt - DogsBite.org


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

Maybe not to you or most of the other people on this site, but to non-dog lovers or people who just don't know much about them, they ARE pretty intimidating. Especially on all the shows and movies where the GSD police dogs bite someone's arm. Some people think they'll bite anyone like that.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Too many people, dogs in general(including Chihuahuas) are scary. Sometimes they just had a bad experience and are now scared, some are ignorant and listen to everything they in the media.

GSDs have always been labeled as "dangerous", just Pitbulls are more talked about. GSDs do have an intimidating look, but that doesn't mean they are dangerous. Same goes for Rotties, Dobermans, and Pitties. 

I live in an area where people associate GSDs with Police Dogs and think mean dog. I have friends and classmates who live in not so good neighborhoods and were a little intimidated by my dogs, but I introduced them and they were at as scared. I will also tell them about the GSD breed. I also do the same when I am working at the shelter. If a person comes up and asks about the dog and its breed I will educate them, I do alot of that with Pitbulls.

If someone is scared of my dog it could be for a number of reasons. But if they come up to me or start spouting stuff such as "German Shepherds are vicious dogs and can never be trusted" I will try and educate them, but if they still want to be mean, then I just leave them alone. But if I am at Petco or out walking and someone gets a little tense when they see my dog I will ask if they would like to pet my dog to show he/she is friendly. If the person says no then I don't push them, if they say yes, I teach them the proper way to introduce yourself to a dog and let them pet my dog.

It all depends on the situation and the person. Some people have a fear of dogs because of being attacked by a dog, and some are just ignorant. 

The best way is to educate. Sometimes they will listen, sometimes they won't.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

I am afraid more of all the dumb dog owners. "Can we let them sniff? He's friendly!" "He loves kids!" "I just train him myself..we are that good"..etc.

Now thats some scary stuff and good reason to always avoid those you don't know!!


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

RazinKain said:


> Not sure what world you're living in, but a GSD is definately a 'scarey' dog if you don't know it personally. Even being very familiar with the breed, I bet you still wouldn't put your arm through the open window of a parked car with a GSD in the cab.


Which is one of the reasons I love to take mine with me when I run errands in town. Who's going to pull a smash and grab when theres a large GSD sitting in the passenger seat staring at ya, with her ears pricked up!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

People all the time used to cross the street to avoid passing by when I was walking my well-behaved Golden Retriever in heel position, so it's not just German Shepherds. I think some people just are afraid of any medium/large type of dog.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Unfortunately, GSDs are listed among the breeds that will bite unprovoked. That includes Poodles, Rotties, Pits, Dobies & some others that escape me right now. The number one dog for toddler face bites is the Golden Retriever (I read that in some insurance publication). I've been around GSDs for 37 years and I can guarantee you that, even though I have a good understanding of their body language etc, and I'm not afraid of them, I would not offer my hand to a GSD that was sitting in the back of a pick up truck or on the front seat of a parked car. I will admit that nothing scares me more than an untrained dog, GSD or not.
All that being said, I would say that our breed demands respect but I do not consider them to be dangerous.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

German Shepherds are dangerous. Have you seen the size of those teeth? Have you seen their weight and speed? Have you ever been in the room with one when it lets go????

I do not know what can clear a room faster.

And my little German girl, She weights about 63 pounds soaking wet, but when she jumps on me, she seems to know where to place those 63 pounds, because more than once I have come close to going down -- and I am several times her weight. 

If a GSD, runs toward, leaps up on, barks at a person, that person can easily misinterpret a freindly greeting for a viscious attack. And this NEVER goes well for the GSD or their owner, especially if that person the reacts and possibly injures themselves due to their interpretation of the what the dog is doing. 

This is why it is so important for we shepherd owners, to get our butts out there and socialize and train our dogs, and manage and contain our dogs. Every bite from our breed does serious damage to us. With breed bans, and insurance issues. GSD owners should probably be pretty angry when they hear of GSDs running afoul.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

German Shepherds are dangerous if poorly bred and if in the hands of owners who do not realize what a powerful animal they own. I respect people hesitation when they meet me and my dog because we are strangers to them, and neither of us knows if we actually need this encounter in the first place.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Um, German Shepherds are absolutely scary dogs to people who fear them, or fear dogs in general - just because YOU aren't afraid of them, doesn't mean others aren't. And people have every right to be afraid of them, and cross streets to avoid them - fear is a feeling, it cannot be helped and it's not a choice. I'm afraid of Rottweilers - I was attacked by one as a child, and I will cross the street to avoid them, and if that offends the owner, oh well.

That aside, the most "dangerous" dog is the untrained, unsocialized, overly spoiled dog - and that can be a Chihuahua, a Golden Ret, a GSD, a Lab, doesn't matter.


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

I get people all the time telling me I need to get rid of Dixie because she part GSD... I really HATE the people that say that crap. I mean for God's sake, I was raised with many different breeds, chows, pomeranians, poodles, schnauzers, labs, goldens, min pins, boxers, GSDs, different hounds, chis, yorkies and many others. But it really irks me when people tell me I need to either get rid of or put my dogs to sleep because of their breed! I have a purebred chow, a chow mix, and a GSD mix... My boyfriend gets the same crap with his pittie.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I also think it is where you live. When at Petsmart I never have that problem, most people think Max is handsome and want to pet him or ask about him. On rare occasions someone has picked up their little dog fearing he will eat it, lol!


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

I think its mainly because of television. When you watch Cops you see the officers releasing the dogs to subdue a suspect, when you turn on World's Wildest Videos you see a GSD leaping over a car to take down an armed suspect. Can you name one TV show that has a positive image of a GSD? (besides Rin Tin Tin) 

Furthermore, the intelligence and intensity of the GSD makes people uncomfortable. Both my mother and my Fiance's mother have remarked that if they didn't know our dogs they would be nervous around them, mainly because of the intensity of the gaze and how the dogs are always alert, even when sleeping. I personally can attest that there is nothing more frightening than seeing a GSD slowly walk around the corner of a house, stiff legged, hackles slightly raised, and eyes boring holes into your soul...of course when Angus realized it was me he was a mushmuffin but for those 5 seconds I was debating fleeing the house.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

vat said:


> I also think it is where you live. When at Petsmart I never have that problem, most people think Max is handsome and want to pet him or ask about him. On rare occasions someone has picked up their little dog fearing he will eat it, lol!


We've had this happen when we go to the vets. If people with small dogs see us coming most of them will scoop up their smaller dogs as we're walking in the door. I don't blame them, they have no idea if our dogs are friendly, but it's funny to watch.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Larien said:


> Um, German Shepherds are absolutely scary dogs to people who fear them, or fear dogs in general - just because YOU aren't afraid of them, doesn't mean others aren't. And people have every right to be afraid of them, and cross streets to avoid them - fear is a feeling, it cannot be helped and it's not a choice. I'm afraid of Rottweilers - I was attacked by one as a child, and I will cross the street to avoid them, and if that offends the owner, oh well.
> 
> That aside, the most "dangerous" dog is the untrained, unsocialized, overly spoiled dog - and that can be a Chihuahua, a Golden Ret, a GSD, a Lab, doesn't matter.


Amen, a phobia is irrational and may have known roots but the result is pretty extreme avoidance. You have to respect other people's fear even though it may not seem justified. Where I walk my dog, who is a sheep in wolf's clothing, there are 3 women with small dogs whom we have met a hundred times. Whereas my dog quietly greets the others whether they are barking or not and has for a year, one of the women always picks her dog up even while she is complementing how sweet my dog is.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My brother still has the scars from a GSD chomping on his face, unprovoked, at a pool when he was a child. 

As far as mine...she absolutely is dangerous. She's always at my side and one of these days I'm going to trip over her and break my neck! That's pretty dangerous.

Just like any other animal, they vary in temperament. A well bred dog, of any breed, should not be dangerous.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

I used to get so upset when people started pulling their kids closer or crossed the street to avoid us and especially when they just freeze in place and stare at us. It made my uncomfortable and that radiated on Einstein. Now I just understand that some people really are afraid of dogs and GSD's with their adult-like features (unlike most baby-faced dogs with proportionally large eyes and foreheads which elicit nurturing behaviors in humans) can throw people off. Add their stigma to the mix and I just brush it off now understanding that people are just scared and they are scary dogs. Always alert, always serious looking, large, fast, strong. Lots to be scared of!

This isn't typical just to humans btw - all mammals will be more afraid of another animal if that animal has adult like features (think wolf vs adult shih tzu or even better an adult golden). You see it in herding competitions (and read about it in Patricia McConnell's books) - ewe's that were just chased and harassed by border collies and welsh corgis will cower in fear when a timid GSD walks in.

Just something to think about... Notice that the "dangerous" breeds are usually those who have the least baby-like features.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Any breed (or mix) of dog has the capability of being dangerous. I suppose that size could create a greater degree of danger as they can inflict the greater amount of harm. 

Even if I saw someone walking a small dog, I'd give them a wide berth. I don't know how well the owner has trained the dog, and I won't take my chances regarding human stupidity.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Both my dogs should be considered dangerous. Diabla uses to go around... ARMED! whenever we go to a park or any other public place she holds a big stick and shove it over people knees. Did you know how much hurts to be hit by a GSD at full speed holding a log? You may end in an hospital because of that.

And Akela... I won't even start to point how much damage that long tail can do.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Catu said:


> Both my dogs should be considered dangerous. Diabla uses to go around... ARMED! whenever we go to a park or any other public place she holds a big stick and shove it over people knees. Did you know how much hurts to be hit by a GSD at full speed holding a log? You may end in an hospital because of that.
> 
> And Akela... I won't even start to point how much damage that long tail can do.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Yes, countless cups have succumb to the great tail, and they shall be missed.

Nothing funnier than seeing my dog pick up a HUGE stick and trying to act all proud of himself prancing around while barely holding on to this thing...


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

For most people, the only time they see German Shepherds is on TV, usually in cop shows. They believe that police use German Shepherds because they are aggressive, so they assume that German Shepherds are an aggressive breed. So it's no surprise that a lot of people will cross the road and stay away from that dog.

And some people are just plain scared. There is something about larger dogs with pricked ears that scares people. They always feel like the dog is watching them if their ears are pointing toward them. And the darker colored the dog's face, the more intimidated people seem to be.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I agree. Some people even refer to German Shepherds as Police Dogs. In my experience people are more wary of my shepherds than my pit bull. Of course my pit has a giant smile and a wiggle butt--so not very intimidating.


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

> Of course my pit has a giant smile and a wiggle butt--so not very intimidating.


I think the word pit is what scares people. Most people cannot recognize a pit bull when they see one.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

As a kid, we house-sat for a few years for a family that had "trained" GSDs. I grew up thinking that GSDs are SAFER because they're "so smart" and "trained only to bite when told", as opposed to those "chained up" dogs that just indiscriminately bit anyone coming near the property. 
It wasn't till later that I learned that dogs don't "smell fear" and I probably shouldn't trust all of them until I get to know them.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

AbbyK9 said:


> And the darker colored the dog's face, the more intimidated people seem to be.


I thought I had read that black dogs are harder to adopt out than lighter colored dogs. Never have understood the reasoning behind it except maybe it's harder to read their facial expressions.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> I thought I had read that black dogs are harder to adopt out than lighter colored dogs. Never have understood the reasoning behind it except maybe it's harder to read their facial expressions.


Some people associate black dogs with evil or aggression. Apparently homes with black dogs are broken into less than those with lighter dogs. 
When I had two boxers, one fawn, one reverse brindle (black), people were much more afraid of the darker one even though they were pretty much the same dog. Both females, same age, same weight same temperament...
Funny, people swear up and down that they're not racist but have no problem singling out a breed based on "statistics". It's fairly clear to me that people who buy into BSL are also likely pretty racist.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 10, 2011)

I know a lot of people that are scared stiff of GSD's. I get told daily that Rowan is going to turn on me and kill me in my sleep by one of my coworkers.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Whiteshepherds said:


> I thought I had read that black dogs are harder to adopt out than lighter colored dogs. Never have understood the reasoning behind it except maybe it's harder to read their facial expressions.


Multiple reasons I think. For one thing they're just not as easy to see, in shelters they're hard to see in the cages and in photos their expressions are harder to see.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

When I worked at the shelter, we always had at least 2 black dogs at any given time, and they were always there long term, i.e. over 6 months. The reason was that to the average dog seeking family, the black coloration comes with a stigma, they're subconsciously perceived as scary, potentially dangerous or aggressive, or simply unappealing. Pair that with the fact that most of the black dogs we got in were pitt, boxer, rottie or shepherd mixes, and people would pass them right by on the floor. Very sad. My director just told me about a black shepherd mix who was there 1 year and 4 months, just got adopted recently, the poor guy, finally happy!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i guess i dont fall into that whole black dog is scary thing then. you guys have seen Riley. We zeroed in on him at the shelter. We didnt look at his age until we were signing the paperwork to adopt him. He's a big boy his expression is easily readable for those brave enough to get close. He's a goofball with a nasty bark. lol. I actually lean towards the darker coloring on animals a lot of the time anyway but color has nothing to do with the kind of companion an animal will be. I know that and i wish other people would let that click in their heads as well.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Whiteshepherds said:


> I thought I had read that black dogs are harder to adopt out than lighter colored dogs. Never have understood the reasoning behind it except maybe it's harder to read their facial expressions.


They are harder to adopt out because people think darker dogs are meaner, or scarier, and other reasons.Some are silly. If I am not mistaken some religions consider black dogs "devil dogs" or consider them evil.(If I am wrong please correct me.)

When my family and I adopted Tanner, his color was the last thing on our mind. We could careless if he were black white, sable, black and tan. Of course I am partial to black dogs, black cats and black horses, but its normally the last thing on my mind when it comes to getting a dog.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Not sure about dogs, but that's definitely true with black cats - our shelter does not adopt black cats out the entire month of October.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

Larien said:


> Not sure about dogs, but that's definitely true with black cats - our shelter does not adopt black cats out the entire month of October.


I've heard of that.... not a bad idea. 

As for me... I'm just partial to black cars.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Larien said:


> Not sure about dogs, but that's definitely true with black cats - our shelter does not adopt black cats out the entire month of October.


At my shelter its only on Halloween we don't adopt out black cats. But we already have a intense screening for potential adoptors.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i can understand shelters not adopting out black cats or black animals in general in october or strictly on halloween. theres just too many creepies out there still doing sacrifices and what not. I know i miss having a black kitty with green eyes around the house. My mom's cat Pooky was just gorgeous but with a major attitude to go with it. Little Diva cat. lol. I prefer darker colors in general. Cars, household furniture, appliances, animals. I'm even more of a night owl than a morning person. daylight? too bright! lol. man now i wanna get a little black kitty again!


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

> I know a lot of people that are scared stiff of GSD's. I get told daily that Rowan is going to turn on me and kill me in my sleep by one of my coworkers.


That makes no sense. Everyone knows that GSDs kill you when you are awake. The yappy purse dogs are the ones that need to wait to kill you in your sleep.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 10, 2011)

I should tell her that, she only has the little yappy things. The sad thing is that we are dog groomers and we do a least one shepherd a day, she will start yelling at the person who is doing it that they better watch their back because it's going to attack them. Because of that I'm a little worried about bring Rowan with me to work.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

When I was younger (maybe mid-teens) my best friend had a GSD. I'd been in her house hundreds of times, never had a problem. Then, one day she wouldn't leave me alone, kept sniffing me, I told my friend to put the dog in another room, she replied "she's never hurt anyone". Well, she musta been having a bad day cause she bit me! I got 5 or so stitches in my behind. But, I've always loved the GSD and will never be afraid of them because of what she did. On the other hand, a dog has teeth? A dog will bite... Oh, and I don't think the dog was very well bred, I remember she had the ugliest, bulging eyes.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> If I am not mistaken some religions consider black dogs "devil dogs" or consider them evil.(If I am wrong please correct me.)


You are thinking of Islam. In several hadith (narrations of the words of Muhammad), Muhammad referred to "black dogs" as being "demonic". There are a fair number of Muslims who do believe this although there's some discussion whether Muhammad was actually referring to hyenas, not dogs.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Once while walking Anna past some local people from the neighborhood I heard the "OMG look at that BIG BLACK DOG!" remark and they stopped and waited for us to pass. Our neighbors who loooove Anna (and the feeling is mutual) tell me that no one will ever mess with me while I'm walking her, she is intimidating looking. She's a lean 62-65lbs. 

But I don't want everyone up petting my dog, if I wanted that I'd have bought a lab or retreiver. And everytime I play with Anna and see those big teeth and the strength she has in her jaws/body I know she could cause some damage if she wanted too, she just doesn't. 

They are large powerful dogs and should be respected as such.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Any animal that large can be dangerous simply based on the size and strength. My friend Mark is going to end up with broken toes because he continually wears Sandals to the horse barn and ignores my warnings that it's dangerous. He insists the horses are far too gentle to harm him and I cannot seem to convince him that an 800 pound horse can be as gentle as a lamb and that still won't help when he steps on you foot by accident and you feel the bones snap like twigs. 

Now do I think Lycan or Allie would randomly attack someone? No. Lycan greets people by throwing himself at their feet and rolling on his back to get his tummy scratched. Allie would have to be peeled off the bed first, an always difficult first step. I don't like to think Sweep would bite anyone, but she's been so abused and is so timid, I can't guarantee it. Grendel is still in rambunction puppyhood so I'm careful to keep her on a very tight lead when we go out. 

Jelpy and the Mesquite Mafia


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

RazinKain said:


> Not sure what world you're living in, but a GSD is definately a 'scarey' dog if you don't know it personally. Even being very familiar with the breed, I bet you still wouldn't put your arm through the open window of a parked car with a GSD in the cab.


I would with a sleeve on it! heh! Heh!


----------



## CPH (Sep 8, 2010)

ayoitzrimz said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Yes, countless cups have succumb to the great tail, and they shall be missed.
> 
> Nothing funnier than seeing my dog pick up a HUGE stick and trying to act all proud of himself prancing around while barely holding on to this thing...


Both of these make me die laughing!!! My grandma says my GSD's tail is lethal lol its like he just can't control it and anything at tail height is in big trouble!


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

CPH said:


> Both of these make me die laughing!!! My grandma says my GSD's tail is lethal lol its like he just can't control it and anything at tail height is in big trouble!


More stuff in my home (and friend's houses) succumb to my Golden Retriever's super long and feathered tail more so than my GSD's tail. I think because my GSD doesn't lift her tail as high where my Golden likes to extend it straight out and wag it constantly.


----------



## Jake71 (Feb 2, 2011)

I never thought about the "Police Dog" stigma.. but eh.. I guess thats a valid arguement. I guess the only time I see GSD's IS on TV and they are always always being used by police K9 units or chasing some suspect down and snagging an arm or leg in the process.

Daisy is 73lbs so definately not a small GSD but she's soo good and nothing but 73lbs of furry love.

This morning before work we were out in the light drizzle and this dude walks by and never took his eyes off her till he got far enough away.

Went for another walk tonight in the hood when I got home. It's dark outside and I considered taking my pistol with me but figured I'd be ok with just Daisy.

Had two thugs say "Hi how's it going" and a third swing wide around us. 

While In my mind the Dangerous Dog thing makes me kinda angry... I'm kinda happy she commands some respect. We live in the ghetto.. and while it could be worse, it's only certain spots that can suck. 

fwiw, Daisy stayed next to me the entire time with a fairly loose leash and only wanted to sniff in certain places like telephone poles and what not. She stopped when I asked her too, walked on my left side like I always put her on.. and we had a good walk.

I just can't believe how someone can turn this girl into a shelter!!!


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

Jake71 said:


> ...fwiw, Daisy stayed next to me the entire time with a fairly loose leash and only wanted to sniff in certain places like telephone poles and what not. She stopped when I asked her too, walked on my left side like I always put her on.. and we had a good walk.
> ...


That's great! 

The small town close to me has a leash law, but there is one dog that I know gets a pass on that. (because I was told so from someone who knows) It's a German Shepherd, and I've watched this dog myself and was amazed at how well it walks with his owner. This dog sticks to this mans side like it was super glued there. He stops, and the dog stops instantly, he turns the dog turns, he backs up the dog backs up. It's really fun to watch. I've been told that the police will give him a ticket if the dog is ever seen more than 6 feet from his owner, he's never been givin a ticket yet, and probably never will.


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

They are scary to people for dozens of reasons. I have a friend who has a gsd, and his dog bit my hubby on the butt...with a soft muzzle on even!! Now, imagine if we didn't already have 3 at the time. This could have caused him to be afraid of them, and then tell other people. We all know that bad new spreads like wild fire. 

On another note, I find it quite amusing that people always scurry to snatch up their little accessory dogs when we are out with one of the dogs. LOL. We were out in a heavily populated are with the (oh, 12 weeks today!) pups the other day and had a few people act afraid of them. One lady even asked me if they would bite her. I said "yes, they sure will! They are puppies and they wanna chew on everything, but it's all done in innocence." This put her at ease and she pet them both.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

My little sister grew up only knowing my GSD. He was about a year and a half when she was born. She is more afraid of little dogs than she is of big dogs. Unfortunately she now has extreme trust of any GSD because of Amadeus. He never would have bit her and would have protected her with his life.


----------

